# South African sourced scale blanks?



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2018)

A friend of Paul H. and I recently bought out a 3rd party associate of a decent amount of South African wood samples to aid that 3rd party in trying to move out of the economic and societal failures of South Africa. These samples are often just under 3" x 6" x 1/2" and have some defects. Species to be offered:

_Afzelia quanzensis_ Chamfuti
_Albizia adianthifolia_ Flat Crown
_Apodytes dimidiata_ White Pear
_Chaetacme aristata_ Thorny Elm
_Cinnamomum camphora*****_ Camphorwood
_Colophospermum mopane_ Mopane
_Curtisia dentata_ Assegai
_Ficus sycomorus_ Sycamore Fig
_Grevillea robusta******_ Silky Oak
_Jacaranda mimosifolia******_ Jacaranda
_Kiggelaria africana_ Wild Peach
_Melia azedarach*****_ Syringa
_Milletia stuhlmanni_ Panga Panga
_Mimusops caffra_ Coastal Red Milkwood
_Ocotea bullata_ Black Stinkwood
_Olinia ventosa (cymosa)_ Hard Pear
_Podocarpus latifolius_ Real Yellowwood
_Senegalia (Acacia) galpinii_ Monkey Thorn
_Vachellia (Acacia) karroo (kosiensis)_ Sweet Thorn
_Widdringtonia nodiflora_ Mountain Cypress
_Ziziphus mucronata_ Buffalo Thorn

These are in Sydney and are to be offered to Australians first. I hope to be able to let you know when they became available and associated costs. I'm putting it on here incase some of our down under members see the advert first, and will be nice enough to share details with all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

